# Mill vise stop using split cotter clamps



## Technical Ted (Sep 10, 2017)

Just finished up my latest project, a mill vise stop using split cotter clamps. Giving credit where credit is due, I basically copied the one here, with just a few minor tweaks for my usage: 

http://www.cnccookbook.com/MTMillKurtViseStop.htm

It's surprising how well these split cotters hold with little pressure. Nice and secure. I attached a drawing just in case someone wants to make one or is just interested. Just tweak things where needed for your individual set up and use. 





I drew it up in Fusion 360 (which I love!). The screws were imported from McMaster-Carr, but I did not use those. As you can see from the pictures, I made up my own. They are 1" in diameter on the knurl x 1/4" long and 1/2" on the shoulder x 1/4" long. The shoulder got the finger wheel a little farther away from the block and this made it much nicer to use. 

Have fun!
Ted


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice job of work. I still prefer the stop mounted on the jaw, no joints to worry about . Yeah, there are times it won't work. Then I use your type of stop.


----------



## Dave Paine (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice job.   Well done. 

I was not familiar with the term split cotter, but now I know.  Mr Pete222 recently took apart a NOGA clone DRO arm.  It uses similar joints.  As you mentioned, a lot of holding power for little force.


----------



## Technical Ted (Sep 10, 2017)

Same clamp design that is used on a lot of lathe tail stocks to lock the spindle, drill press quill locks and a lot of other places where a lot of clamping force is needed that doesn't mar things up when doing so. 

Ted


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks nice job , on my to do list also. And a free standing model with mag base.


----------

